# Ice Fishing Chautauqua



## 25asnyder

Has anyone ever ice fished Chautauqua does it freeze good will it this year I love ice fishing for anything pan fish walleye have no idea about it anybody does please bring on the info NE Ohio ice is so few and far between anymore just looking for some where close but far enough north it gets the good cold thanks for any info


----------



## Steelhauler

Give Chautauqua a try. The perch fishing can be outstanding through the ice. Will it get ice this year? That’s anyone’s guess.


----------



## Z400wolverine

77 and 30 area there is Ohio outdoor sports,or something like that


----------



## Z400wolverine

wrong topic,need more coffee,lol


----------



## 25asnyder

If I knew it froze I’d be there for a weekend


----------



## kingfisher72

It depends on snow fall. The area gets a lot of snow. It usually freezes enough to fish most years eventually at some point. South end, particularly Burtis Bay freezes first.


----------



## 25asnyder

Any tips on where to find Eyes or Perch or what’s the main target this time of year there idk just lookin to fish some hard water thanks for any input


----------



## kingfisher72

Panfish in the southern basin mainly. Perch, sunfish/bluegill and crappies. There's good access in Lakewood, NY off the Village boat launch to the Burtis Bay area. That part of the lake usually has the best/earliest ice. This webcam points to the general area and you'll be able to see people out there fishing....Should be soon once cold weather returns
http://www.eastlakewoodweather.com/camera50.html

Northern basin is mostly perch and walleye. Deep water basin areas can be good for both. 30-40 fow. Areas of steep dropoffs ending in the basin even better. Access at any of the public boat launches. Prendergast, Long Point or Mayville. Probably not accessible most years until late January.


----------



## 25asnyder

Thanks a million kingfisher hope some guys can get out there and give us a report next couple weeks looks promising for ice I appreciate everything hoping to get up there this year


----------



## General

Went up a few years ago, I believe we got bait at Hogans Hut? went to the bell tower and walked out about 50 yards we were in 40 fow caught over 100 perch between the 3 of us, not much size but water was clear and made fishing with an aquaview awesome! Last report I read yesterday said there is no safe ice yet


----------



## Brahmabull71

Best bet is to call Skip at Hogan’s Hut. He will absolutely point you in the best direction. Perch are everywhere on that Lake if that’s what you’re after. I do not personally ice fish, but tons do there. Tom’s Point at the drop off, Long Point on both South and North side in the deep holes. Just look for the shanties when the fish are biting. I prefer larger minnows for nicer quality perch.

‭+1 (716) 789-3831‬

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## bigwalleye

Word is the ice is still not right on CHQ due to snowpack on top. Anyone have a first hand ice report? Hoping to meet a buddy from Buffalo there soon.


----------



## 25asnyder

FOur wheelers and snow mobiles are aloud on the lake right ?


----------



## 25asnyder

Anybody fishing up there yet ?


----------



## kingfisher72

People are out in the north end. I haven't been on the ice personally so I can't say what it's like. No specific restrictions on snowmobiles/quads for the lake that I'm aware of.


----------



## 25asnyder

You gonna get out there and rip a walleye in the face with a vibe this weekend ?


----------



## kingfisher72

Probably not. Little burned out. The fishing was so good this year that the family is refusing to eat any more walleye...


----------



## 25asnyder

Well that’s good to hear we have three freezers full time to have some big birthday party fish frys and make some room hahahahah


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

I know it is a little far out....I am planning a weekend trip up there 2/9 - 2/10. Would be glad to share any info if you are there. One of the best multi-species lakes around in my opinion.


----------



## 25asnyder

Ice still gonna be good you have a good idea to where to start


----------



## HappySnag

25asnyder said:


> Ice still gonna be good you have a good idea to where to start


fish of Long Point,you will get planty perch,you need lot off minows.


----------



## 25asnyder

I tell you what I’m thinking about heading up there this ice down here is going fast wonder how it is up there


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

I cannot remember the name of the place but there is a great bait shop right by the lake and the owner is a little weird but very knowledgeable.


----------



## partlyable

TheSkoalBandit said:


> I cannot remember the name of the place but there is a great bait shop right by the lake and the owner is a little weird but very knowledgeable.



Hogan’s hut. Usually he will put ice conditions and fishing reports on Facebook every week or 2.


----------



## 25asnyder

Is it really worth the trip is the question is it usually pretty phenomenal fishing


----------



## kingfisher72

It's fishing. The lake is polluted with yellow perch. Most of them are smaller. Even a 10" perch here is generally disappointing in it's meatiness. You'll catch a lot of perch about anywhere you go. You'll do a lot of sorting, though. Just about any other lake in the state would be a better choice if perch are your goal. The walleye population is up and fishing was great all season. It's been a long time since I've ice fished. I'm sure they're being caught through the ice though. Is any given day a guarantee of five fish?? No way, but is anywhere really??


----------



## partlyable

kingfisher72 said:


> It's fishing. The lake is polluted with yellow perch. Most of them are smaller. Even a 10" perch here is generally disappointing in it's meatiness. You'll catch a lot of perch about anywhere you go. You'll do a lot of sorting, though. Just about any other lake in the state would be a better choice if perch are your goal. The walleye population is up and fishing was great all season. It's been a long time since I've ice fished. I'm sure they're being caught through the ice though. Is any given day a guarantee of five fish?? No way, but is anywhere really??



I have not ice fished Chautauqua but have fished it in spring and summer several times and the high perch population is one of my favorite things about that lake.


----------



## 25asnyder

Well maybe I’ll give it a try I appreciate all the info and help I’ll get up there one of these days


----------



## Beepum19

Went up two years ago. Got bait and non resident license for one day. Went to bell tower area. I believe it 40 fow. Keep sales receipt of minnows in case checked by warden. Limited parking. Fishing was hot all day. Quick as you get it down you had a perch. We did a lot of sorting but I think it was worth the trip. 5 of us fished


----------



## 25asnyder

That’s awesome dude now I’m really considering it thanks for all the info man


----------



## Beepum19

To be honest I used almost every ice fishing lure I had and caught fish. Actually I think a small crappie rig would work best. I think most locals fish that way. I’m gonna call around and see what the ice is like for late next week or next weekend. My friend has fished it for years and says it varies on the perch size from year to year.


----------



## LabattICE50

we are heading up there tonight and will fish Saturday and Sunday. Planning on going out of Dewittville and will poke around long point and southern part of Mayville. Had buddies catch 400 perch in two days but they were all dinks. We are going to target walleye. I will post results


----------



## Beepum19

Do you have any ice reports?


----------



## LabattICE50

Went to Hogan’s hut tonight. They are saying 10”-12” as of Friday am. We will be out in sat moo


----------



## 25asnyder

Please keep as posted my friend


----------



## Schatty

My brother, my dad and my wife’s cousin made the journey to Chautauqua Saturday morning. We stopped at Hogan’s Hut for bait and intel and were directed to Mayville for a decent perch bite. We got set up in about 6 FOW around 7 am and immediately had action. We caught close to 50 perch in the first hour with only 3 being over 8”. We decided to move to deeper water and set up off Prendergast Point in about 35 FOW. It took a few holes to mark fish but we found active perch and caught another 75-100 perch before calling it a day at around 2. We ended up with maybe 20 perch over 8” that made a nice Super bowl snack. Fun trip but if you are after decent sized perch I’d try a different lake. Most people we talked to had similar results from many different parts of the lake. Hope this helps somebody out.


----------



## 25asnyder

Wonder if they are on any walleye up there


----------



## LabattICE50

Yes plenty...you just have to find them and target them. Long point, point chatauqua, Mission Meadows and Dewittville are good places!

We were out Saturday fished Mayville and across in 24 fow. Caught mostly small perch but was able to get my 5 year old out there for a little and he loved it! Even got my wife to fish with her dad and she out fished him. 

Ice was 12”-16” and fine for my atv

Heading back up in two weeks when th nite picks up some. Again best place for reports are from Hogan’s hut website...they do a great job


----------



## MDBuckeye

Great job getting your 5yr old out! My 5yr old loves to ice fish but has limited patience. If we are on fish, no matter the size, he wants to stay and keep catching. I moved us off of a decent gill bite which we were catching nothing but smaller gills to look for better size and he wasn't happy with me at all.


----------



## LabattICE50

Heading back up there this weekend to see if the big perch decided to come in. Usually mid to late February we do good on bigger perch. If not my 5 year old will keep busy tanking dinks. 

If anyone else is going up give me a shout and we can try to meet up. Thinking about fishing the bell tower. Also it is the ice festival this weekend so the atmosphere should be good.


----------

